

Pullin' a Rabbit out of a Black Hat - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/03/pullin-a-rabbit-out-of-a-black-hat/

======
cypherpunks01
Could I float a proposal that all bitcoin-related articles be indicated as
such, in the title or link domain?

~~~
Loic
Do we need to mark all CSS related articles as such in the title or link
domain? No. For bitcoin, I do not use them, but the social and legal
implications of a money or a way to transfer money between two parties without
the ability for a centralized organisation to control this transfer are
enormous. Just because of this, I like to read about bitcoins on a regular
basis.

At the moment, I guess, we have maybe 1 or 2 articles a week making the front-
page, fairly acceptable.

------
MiWHackerNews
Wallet encryption only goes so far. For a start it's probably in main memory
when the program is running, secondly you need to put the key in every time
you start the bitcoind, how many lazy admins put the key in the startup
script?

------
traderjoe83
Encrypt your wallet.dat with the most recent updates of the satoshi client.

~~~
rasengan
It's quite simple enough for an intruder to install a keylogger to obtain your
wallet.dat password. Further, the intruder could easily modify your send-
addresses and have you send Bitcoins to him unknowingly. Some sort of secured
2-factor authentication definitely needs to be implemented moving forward.

